# LGB Sumpter Valley decoder installation



## tripboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Please excuse me if this topic has been discussed, I searched, but could not find information on this and am now turning to you, the experts to help me.

I have owned LGB trains since I was 4 years old. I recently acquired a LGB Sumpter Valley loco. It is new and has never been run. I an thinking of going to the LGB MTS system or some other setup and need help on how to install the proper decoder into the Sumpter.

Again, I did a google search and searched these forums and have not had any luck.


Your help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

You may also try seeking help here.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/LGBFamily/messages


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

If you have a Sumpter and want to access all the sounds you will have to use the MTS OR the Massooth system that does all the electronics for LGB.

You can call Klass with Masssoth, and he can guide you as to what to use...here is his # 1-770-886-6670..if you do not have the LGB MTS system already you will need to buy his Navigator, and decoder....his will handle 3 amps and that will be needed to handle the 2 motor blocks in the Sumpter Vally loco.

If you would use the LGB Decoder 2's, you would need a decoder 1 for EACH motor block as they ONLY handle 1 amp each....if you could even find them now...now you see just how efficient the LGB motors are...they are the ONLY ones to produce that kind of efficientcy...Maasssoth has thes kind of motors also availiable.

His system is a little pricy BUT it is German quality and I have found that it is superior over the years.

The purpose of having the LGB Sumpter is to fully utilize the sounds that the LGB system offers which is a super sounding system!

Hope this helps..if not let me know.

Also through my suggestion Massooth has come up with a battery powered system that they are going to introduce this season, again another option to fully maximise the inherant sounds and quality with their system.

Bubba


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Zimo has a 5 amp decoder with sound that can be placed in the Sumpter, and lights can be rewired for control. one decoder that does it all!! 

Check it out at zimo.at and it can be purchased in the US from Train-Li including installation.


----------

